# Help with 69 MF 135 Hydraulics



## jeff33 (May 10, 2019)

Hi,
I come seeking knowledge and help.
I have a 69 MF 135 (petrol) that had working hydraulics (3pt would rise on start up and FEL would work, but not hold position) but needed work on the FEL cylinders as they were bypassing because the seals were old and worn.
This was duly done.
Whilst replacing the cylinders, for some inane reason (stupidity I suspect) I decided to undo the remote hydraulic plate and of course by lifting it up this displace the metal pipe that runs down into the hydraulic pump.
Having replaced it all (ensuring that the downpipe was located correctly) I replaced the hydraulic fluids and filters etc and started the engine and ran it for a while and cycled the controls to bleed out any air but had no response from the FEL or the 3pt.
I once again removed the remote hydraulic plate and noted that although there was some flow coming up the pipe is was a dribble and putting my thumb over the end could feel no pressure against it. I went from having hydraulics to no hydraulics.
So my question is, what have I done and how can I repair it.

Thoughts/ideas much appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure I quite grasp what you did, but if you pulled the pipe from the hydraulic lift pump, there are three sets of O rings and two special locating washers. To reset the pressure line to the rockshaft cap it is necessary to set the bottom of the tube first, then place the cap last. It can be a bugger of a job and usually requires the entire rockshaft cover be removed to reach the hydraulic lift pump and place the special washer at that end. Sometimes the lower end that connects to the pump can be fit from the bottom pump access panel, kind of a hit and miss that way.


----------



## jeff33 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks,

I have taken the lift cover off (being careful of the lower roller) and discovered that the pump internally has no pressure relief (just a bolt screwed into the outlet) and the rocker selector arm has come adrift, so it looks like I will have to remove the hydraulic pump altogether.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Good thing you pulled the lift cover and discovered the pump situation.


----------



## jeff33 (May 10, 2019)

I have been following a guy on youtube who seems very knowledgeable about the 135 and he is doing a complete strip down and re-build (bundy bears shack) however, the video showing how to remove the hydraulic pump shows a completely different internal system to mine.
Where I'm at currently.....lift cover removed, side plates removed, PTO shaft removed, shaft connector removed, but unlike the tractor in the video , I still have a mountain of plumbing and fixtures in the way. See the attached picture.

Anybody suggest the way forward from here?


----------



## mikegunderson10 (8 mo ago)

I have hydraulics at aux ports , but no 3 pt. Any ideas?


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

I hope by now you have gotten things fixed. 
Does this tractor have pressure control? In the pictures I think I see a block on the stand pipe. If so is the small line connected to the block when the cover is installed? It must be connected because it goes to the variable relief valve.
The scotch yoke pump "works" the 3 point hitch only unless you have a valve mounted on the stand pipe/cover. The auxiliaries get oil from the gear pump not the scotch yoke pump.


----------

